# HOWTO: run older WORKING conky 1.9



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2017)

As *conky 1.10.x* has lots of bugs and even right mouse click does not work on desktop its better to run older *conky 1.9* as it works OK.

Here is how to have *conky 1.9 *on FreeBSD:


```
# pkg install portdowngrade
# portdowngrade sysutils/conky r419142
# make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/conky build deinstall install clean
# pkg info | grep conky
conky-1.9.0_6                  Advanced, highly configurable system monitor for X11
# pkg lock conky
conky-1.9.0_6: lock this package? [y/N]: y
Locking conky-1.9.0_6
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2017)

If you use Subversion to update your ports tree you can also use svnlite(1) to revert that port (and only that port) to a specific revision. Which is basically what portdowngrade does. I've used the Subversion trick to revert to an older version of monit when there were issues with the version that was current at that time. Kudos for monit for fixing the issue really quick (within a day after reporting it) but I needed a working version and couldn't wait for the port to be updated.

(That particular issue has long been fixed and I've updated the ports accordingly afterwards)


----------

